# Kit Box - Rollers



## siddiqir (Jun 3, 2002)

I have a question on kit box? Why one need bobs trapper for kit box? if the kit box door is closed and birds being called to get in for eat via bob trapper once the birds
get in how they will able to see the feeder since the box inside is really dark/semi-dark. 

If open the door to get light in then there is no reason for bobs, just open the door and let the birds in via door?

Any comments

Regards,
-Rauf


Please advise


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually me and crazyroller were talking about this today. What you can do is to NOT make the kit box dark but instead put like a blanket over the windows to keep it dark. When they come in to eat have the blanket lifted up or take it off so its light in the loft. Once they are finished, cover up the loft again with the blanket, so they are in the dark.

Nick


----------



## crazyroller (Nov 4, 2001)

I agree with nick, i am really curious if the birds will actually fly better if they are kept in the dark. I can kind of see it like i was telling Nick can you imagine being in the dark for a long time then all of sudden daylite the birds would probably want to fly longer. Nick is going to try it because his birds just want to sit on the neighbors roofs, well sooner or later we will find out. Let's keep in touch


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

It is interesting because as soon as they are put in the dark it is just as though its the middle of the night, they stop moving and everything. You can go right in and pluck them off their roosting places with no problem whatsoever. I noticed also I have a small place where light was getting in and they stayed right by it, trying to stay near the light. So I think this might just work









Nick


----------

